# BlackLabelBaits



## Karpfencrack (17. März 2008)

Hi,
was sind eure favorits von blb|kopfkrat

meine sind fruity thrill:vik:

mich würd interresieren was ihr fischt ,ihr könnt aber einfach auch eure mix rezepte vorstellen etc.


               |evil:viel spaß beim vorstellen|evil:
                              |wavey:


----------



## Nikita (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich fische am Liebsten "the source" von Dynamit Bytes!
von den Blbs fische ich gerne "Monkey Shit"


----------



## Fellisch (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion


----------



## The-Carphunter (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Nabend...

Ich glaube, BLB hat in der Karpfenscene auch ganz schön wie eine Bombe eingeschlagen. Mit ihrer Strategie von den "anderen" Namen, ne top Homepage, die auch nicht jeder hat (!), tolle Ködernamen  (die mir sehr gut gefallen) und letztendlich guten Ködern, habe die sich einen recht guten Namen gemacht.
Ich meine, seit wann gibt es denn BLB schon? -eigentlich noch nicht "sooo" lange und trotzdem spricht jeder davon.
Vor einiger Zeit war ich noch ganz schön erschüttert, wie teuer deren Baits sind, jedoch hat sich der Boiliepreis meines Erachtens dermaßen preislich hoch entwickelt, dass deren Köder ja fast schon "normal" bzw. teilw. schon billig im Vergleich zu gleichwertigen Boilies sind... Oder hängt das nur mit der Inflation zusammen?? |kopfkrat :q 
Naja, ich werde mir dieses Jahr best. auch noch mal ein Eimerchen fruchtige Boilies zulegen.. Die fischigen drehen wir alle selber aber bis man seine Produktion auf nen anderen Typ umgestellt hat.. ohjee.. da habe ich keine Lust zu experimentieren^^

Grüße, Denny


----------



## Karpfencrack (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

jetzt grad hab ich mir 2kg bestellt

ich bin überzeugt von den boilies und der preis ist gering wenn man bedenkt das sie von hand hergestellt werden und so eine hohe qualität haben

kannst ma die adresse von der  home geben die kenn ich gar nicht ich bestell die immer von carppoint


----------



## fantazia (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ist ja auch so schwer die Adresse von der Hp rauszubekommen|rolleyes.
Vielleicht mal Black Label Baits oder Blacklabelbaits bei google eingeben?


----------



## Karpfencrack (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

das liegt wohl daran das ich mich nicht damit ausernander gesetzt hab da ich sie sowieso in in österreich bestelle und ich bezweifle das blb einen eigenen sitz in österreich hat


trotzdem danke jetzt hab ich wenigstens die home


----------



## fantazia (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Was hat das damit zu tun das du in Österreich bestellst?
Und auseiandersetzen muss man sich damit auch net:q.Einfach Blacklabelbaits oder Black Label Baits bei google eingeben und zack hat man die Homepage.Google bedienen wirste doch können oder:m.


----------



## Karpfencrack (17. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

habs eh schon


----------



## Nikita (18. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ja und was sind jetzt eure beliebten Boilies von blb?


----------



## Wildboar_79 (20. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Nikita schrieb:


> ja und was sind jetzt eure beliebten Boilies von blb?




Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## David1981 (20. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich persönlich stehe auf Sweet Pineapple Cream


----------



## tarpoon (21. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hab einen frischen eimer fruity thrill im keller zu stehen, machen einen sehr guten eindruck. auf der messe letztes jahr hab ich mir das komplette program angeschaut- macht alles einen guten eindruck...ob sie fische bringen werd ich noch sehen )

gruß heiko


----------



## Nikita (21. März 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Erfahrungsbericht unbedingt hier hineinschreiben!!!


----------



## Karpfencrack (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

am sonntag gehts wieder einmal los,solange das wetter mit spielt ,ich denk ich werds mit monkey shit probieren

ein freund(war leider nicht dabei)hatte letzte woche einen 15pfünder auf white choclate

nicht schlecht für den anfang


----------



## Nikita (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

erzähl doch dann wie du mit monkey shit gefangen hast!!!


----------



## Karpfencrack (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

werd ich tun
forausgesetzt das ich fahr

ich hab sie schon im aquarium getestet
und ich muss sagen das sie mir bis jetzt  einen wirklich qualikativ hochwertigen eindruck machen


----------



## schleiereule72 (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

schon die Murmeln von r&g getestet?
rg-fishfeed.de


----------



## Xarrox (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hab heute mein eimerchen von BlB bekommen Frutti Thrill also riecht echt Geil  morgen wird ne nacht getestet


----------



## Karpfencrack (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

die frutti thrill hab ich mir auch gekauft
aber noch nicht getestet


----------



## Karpfencrack (4. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@schleiereule72

nein bis jetzt noch nicht aber wenn die ganzen fische aus der gallerie mit ihnen gefangen worden sind dürften sie ebenfalls gut sein


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hallo,
ich hab nicht nur positives von BLB gehört. Naj, für mich gibts auch bessere Baithersteller.
Irgendwie ist BLB so´ne Art Modetrend, naja wenn die Boilies fangen, Ok. ABer mich schrecken manche Kreationen schon etwas ab!|kopfkrat

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## tarpoon (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

erzähl mal. wir sind hier doch unter uns ) ich hab auch zweifel dass sie besser als andere hochwertigere baits sind. grade die fruchtigen sorten sind halt auch gefärbt und mit flavour versetzt. der geschmack ist allerdings sehr gut... nicht mit anderen üblichen reddys zu vergleichen. kein ekliger nachgeschmack vom sweetner und der konservierer schmeckt auch nicht bitter raus, selbst nach langen drauf rumlutschen nicht. denke also schon das sie den normalen reddys wie pelzer, martin sb, top secret ect. haushoch überlegen sind. das werde ich aber erst in den nächsten wochen feststellen. mir schmecken sie schon mal )


----------



## Nikita (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

nascht du immer an deinen Boilies herum??? 
ich finde auch dass es bessere Boilies als die BLB gibt - Mainline, DD, oder  Dynamite Baits um mal ein paar zu nennen!


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hallo,
ich rede nicht von Readys von der Stange, sondern Herstellern die ein ähnliches Konzept wie BLB haben!
M&M oder Succussesfull Baits sind da eher meine Favoriten!

Ich würd mir auch nur im Notfall (zeitmangel) fertige Boilies da bestellen, wenn dann nur Mixe die man noch modifizieren kann. AUßerdem ist mir das bei BLB alles zu bunt, sieht nicht natürlich aus!

Dann hab ich schon von extremen Lieferschrwierigkeiten und Unzuverlässigkeit von BLB gehört. Was da dran ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber das ist auch alles persönlicher Geschmack und bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## goepfi74 (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

also wenn ich mir fertige boilies kaufe habe ich meistens von starbaits oder von top secret oder euroboilies gekauft und habe damit auch meine karpfen gefangen preis pro kg 6-9 euro . und schneidertage hatt man immer mal auch wenn man mit teuren boilies fischt .


----------



## BuzzMoody (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ich habe diese Saison die ersten Karpfen alle mit den "frozen" BLB-Murmeln gefangen. Die Sorte FruityThrill und SweetPineapple haben es mir besonders angetan. Meine Proline-Freezers, die bisher meine Favouriten waren, haben bis jetzt deutlich weniger gefangen.
Nachteilig finde ich allerdings die doch recht weiche Konsistenz (gerade bei FruityThrill), die zur Folge hatte, dass nach ca. 8-9 Std. nur noch einer von dreien am Haar hing.


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@BuzzMoody
Wahrscheinlich werden die zuu frisch eingefroren! Ich lasse meine Selfmades nach dem kochen immer noch 1-2Tage trocknen, bis ich die einfriere.
Tau die doch einfach mal 2 Tage vorm ANgeln auf und lass die im Heizungskeller nochmal trocknen. In Salz oder Reis einlegen hilft auch, dann halten die eigentlich wenigstens etwas länger!

Ansonsten fehlen bei zu weicher Konsistenz einige wichtige Zutaten, was nunmal wieder nicht gerade für BLB spricht!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## DanielPotsdam (5. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Was heißt schon wichtig?
Jeder der will, kann sich auf der Homepage von BLB die Zusammensetzung der Pillen durchlesen. Ich persönlich finde, dass die Rezepte von den Zutaten her wirklich Sinn ergeben und einen attraktiven Köder bilden.
Zudem ist diese Offenheit über die Produkte nicht selbstverständlich. Für mich sind es echt klasse Boilies, auch wenn ich lieber selber rolle. Gefischt habe ich bisher Fruity Thrill und Monkey Shit. Klar haben sie den Boilie nicht neu erfunden, aber ich denke sie können sich mit allen anderen Herstellern messen. Die Teile fangen ihre Karpfen, aber das können sie nicht wenn sie nicht an der richtigen Stelle liegen....
deshalb bleibt das wichtigste immernoch die Platzwahl!
Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Boilieherstellern, aber nur weil damit nichts gefangen wurde, heißt es nicht, dass die Boilies schlecht oder absolut fängig sind...

Denn ein Angler,der nicht weiß wo er angeln muss,wird auch mit den teuersten Boilies nichts fangen!

Ansonsten sind sie mir auch etwas zu weich, aber daran wird wohl gearbeitet.

|wavey:


----------



## Karpfencrack (6. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

:caus dem angeltag ist leider nichts geworden:c

ich muss DaielPotsdam zustimmen allerdings ist es oft so das die karpfen den köder erst probieren und schon dabei gehakt werden 
der angler glaubt dann das die boilies fängig sind, der fisch jedoch wird sie nicht noch einmal fressen:v
ode wenn man beispielsweise ne woche vorfüttert und der boilie nicht verdaulich waren werden sie ihn nicht nochmal fressen
daher ist es mir lieber das ich mir hochwertige boilies kaufe wie die von mainline,blb,...


----------



## carp-heini (7. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich hab die Pup Ups Black Barry Squit Octopus , Crazy Lemon  und  Black Pepper !!!

Und ich kann auch sagen die gehn genau so ab wie die Musik von der Hompage von www.blacklabelbaits.de

Der Hammer, hab mit den Pop Ups bis jetzt immer gut und Kapitale gefangen 16Kg+ und en Kumpel von mir hat auf die Squit Octopus en 19Kg Schuppi gefangen...#6


----------



## Karpfencrack (8. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Na dann herzlichen glückwunsch!!


Hast du paar Bilder?


----------



## carp-heini (8. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hier ist en 14Kg Spiegler auf die Pop Ups.....(der Kescher ist EXTREM groß ( 50" Fox) ,deshalb wirkt er bissle klein)...die andern Bilder sind zu groß (KB).wer weis wie man die komprimieren kann dass sie kleiner werden bitte bei mir mit pn melden......#h


----------



## Nikita (8. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

wow das ist wirklich sehr unvorteilhaft fotografiert...auch das muss man lernen!!!
gut fotografiert wirkt ein 5kg wie ein 15kg und umgekehrt!!!
du komprimierst das Bild indem du es rechtsklickst dann auf bearbeiten gehtst dann sofern du dich im paint befindest Bild strecken/zerren und dann die Prozentzahl eingeben um wieviel du verkleinern möchtest!


----------



## carp-heini (8. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

PS: Das Bild wurde von meinem Handy gemacht,deshlab ist es soo schlecht |supergri


----------



## carp-heini (8. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

so hier en andres Bild noch #6
(auch vom Handy gemacht, vor lauter "Murmeln" hab ich die Digicam vergessen...#q


----------



## Karpfencrack (10. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Am samstag gehts los und das 100%ig

ich war seid 3 wochen nicht mehr am wasser#q und meine finger fangen schon zum zucken an



und monkey shit kann meine sucht jetz ausbaden,ich erzähl euch dann wies war


|wavey:


----------



## gringo92 (10. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

boar ihr müsst ja geld haben... 13jahre und sich schon blbs leisten ...
das würd ich auch gerne^^
in schwierigen zeiten muss ich sogar mit den 4euro boilies von anaconda angeln -_-

naja was solls wenn ich mal wieder geld hab hol ich mir fruity thrill (oder wie die teile heissen)

tl gringo


----------



## carp-heini (10. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Anaconda Boilies sind übel, mein Beileid  !


----------



## Karpfencrack (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Die 10€ wirst doch wohl haben
ich finde das 10 euro pro kg nicht zu viel verlangt sind


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> Die 10€ wirst doch wohl haben
> ich finde das 10 euro pro kg nicht zu viel verlangt sind


Mit 1kg kommt man ja auch soweit.
Wenn man jeden Tag 500gramm oder 1kg füttert oder sogar noch mehr dann sind das ganz schnell mal 15-30kg im Monat.
Und das ist für jemand der so jung ist und nicht arbeitet viel Geld.Ausser man bekommt alles von Mama und Papa in den Popo geschoben.Stand selber auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen Blb und Successful Baits.Hab mich für zweiteres entschieden weil mir die Blb einfach zu teuer sind.Weil ich den ganzen Sommer bis zum Herbst so gut wie jeden Tag füttern werde.Bei Successful Baits zahlste für 1Kg Red Spice Fish zb. 5,58€.Und was ich bisher gelesen habe sind alle die den Boilie gefischt haben sehr zufrieden mit ihm.Ich glaub bei Blb zahlt man auch sehr viel für den Namen.


----------



## gringo92 (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

jo... ich arbeite schon viel mit partikeln aber ohne boilies ist nix zu machen...
und 10euro das kg boar das ist echt hart im monat verheitzt mann locker nen kilo vorallen in der "hochsaison"...
ich mache mir auch öfter welche selbst auch schon was drauf gefangen aber nicht soo beeindruckend


----------



## goepfi74 (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Wo bekommt man denn die Successful Baits ??? Wenn die so günstig zu bekommen sind würde ich die auch ausprobieren .


----------



## carp-heini (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Naja, des isch so ne sache, günstig sind sie, aber genau so fängig wie BlackLabelBaits |kopfkrat

LOOK: http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/index.htm


----------



## Karpfencrack (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

im durchschnitt bekommt man 10€taschegeld das macht im jahr 480€ ich glaube da kann man sich schon blbs kaufen auserdem misch ich die boilies mit pellets da kostet en kübel mit 3,5 kg 10€

ca. 400€ fallen bei mir schon für gewand weg aber für was gibt es feiertage?


----------



## goepfi74 (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ja die successful baits sind recht günstig , aber wenn man dann noch versand und dhl gebühr bezahlen muss dann sind sie nicht mehr so günstig . das lohnt sich nur für jemand der selbstabholer ist


----------



## jkc (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

(5,5 € bei 31,5kg, das wären unter 20 Cent pro kg Mix#c)


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Aus gegebenem Anlass nochmals der Hinweis, das missionarische postings jedweder Form in Sachbeiträgen nicht geduldet werden.


----------



## vertikaler (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Die Razor Blade (Beef) Boilies von Black Label Baits machen einen ganz guten Eindruck. Ansonsten fische ich seit Jahren mit Grilled kanguruh und habe eigentlich immer ganz gut gefangen. Auf Graser kann ich nur die Sweet Pinapple Pop Ups empfehlen, Maisteppich anlegen und einen Pop Up drüber. Das fängt richtig Fisch... natürlich kann man aber auch andere Boilies von anderen Marken fischen.

Catch & Release damit wir auch morgen noch Fische fangen....

[edit by Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung]


----------



## carp-heini (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



vertikaler schrieb:


> Auf Graser kann ich nur die Sweet Pinapple Pop Ups empfehlen, Maisteppich anlegen und einen Pop Up drüber. Das fängt richtig Fisch...




Das versuch ich glaub auch mal, passt Farbtechnisch sehr schön zusammen#6


----------



## goepfi74 (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

express pauschal bis 31,5 kg = 5,50 euro , und nachnahmegebür pauschal 6,50 euro das ergibt = 12 euro für 12 euro bekommt man ja schon wieder 2 kg boilies im laden . also lohnt sich das online nicht denke ich , es lohnt nur für selbstabholer die einen laden im dorf haben der successful vertreibt


----------



## carp-heini (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

so seh ich des auch ! |bigeyes, wie schon gesagt, es gibt bessere Murmeln als die successful baits, die Pelzer "The Element" sind auch Top 10€/Kg da kann man nicht meckern! #6


----------



## Spector (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> express pauschal bis 31,5 kg = 5,50 euro , und nachnahmegebür pauschal 6,50 euro das ergibt = 12 euro für 12 euro bekommt man ja schon wieder 2 kg boilies im laden . also lohnt sich das online nicht denke ich , es lohnt nur für selbstabholer die einen laden im dorf haben der successful vertreibt



warum überweist Du dem das Geld nicht einfach?...dann kostet dich der Spaß nur 5,50€......gute Boilies kosten nunmal Geld.....ich glaub auch nicht das Du einen Laden findest der SB vertreibt....im übrigen sind die Kugeln top.....fische grad die Red Spice Fisch und die Birdfood Waldfrucht(Traveller).....geile Schusser.....da merkt man,das kein Konservierer dran ist.....BLB würde ich auch nur die Frozen kaufen......am besten ist immer noch selber Rollen.....ansonsten kaufe ich nur noch Traveller(salzkonserviert) oder Frozen Baits....


@Carp-Heini

sry....Pelzer ist der letzte Dreck...probier mal einen Boilie selber....:voder mach den Wasserglastest.......habs mit verschiedenen Pelzerboilies versucht....manche haben selbst nach 1er Woche keine Reaktion gezeigt.....dann versuchst Du es mal mit einem SB oder BLB-Boilie....eventuell erkennst Du dann nen kleinen Unterschied|bigeyes


----------



## Karpfencrack (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

5kg schuppi auf monkey shit


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=79275&d=1208026385


----------



## maulwurf2401 (12. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

wo kann man die boilies bestellen?


----------



## Ruffneck (13. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Moin zusammen - kann mir einer sagen von welcher Gruppe die Songs auf der BLB-HP sind ???

Dangöö

Petri weiterhin Euch CarpHuntern !!!


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@maulwurf2401
schau auf die hp da findest du eine Händlerliste


----------



## carp-heini (13. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Ruffneck schrieb:


> Moin zusammen - kann mir einer sagen von welcher Gruppe die Songs auf der BLB-HP sind ???
> 
> Dangöö
> 
> Petri weiterhin Euch CarpHuntern !!!



LOOK:http://www.agnosticfront.com/

http://www.hatebreed.com/  ---Das ist von der HP

Da kannst du auch en paar Songs reinziehen#6

PS: Einfach auf der HP von BLB unter Links reinschauen da sind auch noch andere:q


----------



## carp-heini (13. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Spector schrieb:


> @Carp-Heini
> 
> sry....Pelzer ist der letzte Dreck...probier mal einen Boilie selber....:voder mach den Wasserglastest.......habs mit verschiedenen Pelzerboilies versucht....manche haben selbst nach 1er Woche keine Reaktion gezeigt.....dann versuchst Du es mal mit einem SB oder BLB-Boilie....eventuell erkennst Du dann nen kleinen Unterschied|bigeyes



Kann schon sein, Pelzer macht nur 2,3 gute Sorten, mit den "The Element" hast du das bestimmt noch nicht gemacht !:q Die schmecken richtig GEIL  nach Muscheln, und im Wasser verteilt sich ne schöne Fisch-Muschelgeruchswolke, ERST TESTEN DANN MECKERN#h


----------



## Karpfencrack (15. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

:qam samstag geht es wieder los#h


----------



## DanielPotsdam (15. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Jetzt würde mich persönlich noch interessieren wie denn Muscheln so schmecken...? Weil riechen tun sie ja nun auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Karpfencrack (18. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Welche Muscheln?


Entschuldige ich hab grad nen blackout und weis nicht was du meinst


----------



## PROLOGIC (19. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ei ei ei#q



> Kann schon sein, Pelzer macht nur 2,3 gute Sorten, mit den "The Element" hast du das bestimmt noch nicht gemacht !:q Die schmecken richtig GEIL nach Muscheln, und im Wasser verteilt sich ne schöne Fisch-Muschelgeruchswolke, ERST TESTEN DANN MECKERN#h


 
Wird sich wohl darauf beziehen#h

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## carp-heini (19. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

also, da bin wohl ich gemeint :q sie schmecken halt nach Muscheln, Meeresfrüchte, versuch sie am Besten selber, denn Selbstversuch macht Klug#h


----------



## DanielPotsdam (19. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Mhhhh...nööö .
Das lass ich lieber. Aber das Muscheln sehr anziehend wirken durfte ich gestern auch wieder erleben #h
I love Muschelbänke.


----------



## darth carper (19. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Vielleicht wie gekochte Muscheln, aber ich glaube nicht, daß der Karpfen unter Wasser einen Elektroherd hat, auf dem er seine Muscheln in Tomatensoße vorbereitet!
Wie müßte das Wasser auch stinken, wenn Muscheln wie Pizza Frutti di Mare riechen?

In meinen Augen ist das alles Humbug!


----------



## Karpfencrack (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hab gestern nichts gefangen


----------



## darth carper (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

interessant


----------



## Piere (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ist war OT aber passt hierher:

Ich würde jeden warnen Flavours oder Dips zu probieren, was ja der Fall ist, wenn man einen solchen Boilie isst/schmeckt.
Diese Flavours und Dips kann sich jeder zusammenmischen wie er das will. Da sind mit Sicherheit Dinge dabei, die der Gesundheit nicht förderlich sind. Da ist diesbezüglich auch schon in anderen Foren geschrieben worden, und es gab Äußerungen von Personen, die ich als kompetent einschätzen würde. Diese Leute haben sehr davor gewarnt, gepeppte Boilies zu probieren.
Im übrigen entscheidet der Fisch ob ihm der Boilie schmeckt.
Wenn Du den Geschmack eines Karpfen nachempfinden willst, dann hau Dir doch ein paar schlammige Würmer rein.
Riecht und schmeckt bestimmt geil.


----------



## darth carper (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Und wie äußern sich die gesundheitlichen Probleme die man davon kriegen soll?


----------



## Karpfencrack (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Aber der grund weswegen man boilies probiert ist das man die natürlichkeit und verträglichkeit des köders testet


ich werde kaum einen boilie benutzen der mir gesundheitliche schäden wwie z.B. kopfschmertzen bereitet


----------



## carp-heini (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

würde man vom Boilieprobieren Gesundheitsschäden bekommen, wär ich schon halbtot #h


----------



## darth carper (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@ Karpfencrack

Wie machst du denn die Natürlichkeit eines Köders durch eine Geschmacksprobe fest?
Wieviel Kilo ißt du denn, um die Verträglichkeit zu testen?

Hast du schonmal Kopfschmerzen vom Testen bekommen?


----------



## Karpfencrack (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

nein aber wenn ich einen boilie probier wo ich mir denke das er zum kotzen schmeckt kommt nicht auf mein haar

und ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige der boilies probiert


----------



## darth carper (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Nöö, habe ich auch gemacht, aber um die Verträglichkeit zu testen, müßte man schon einen Beutel essen. ;-)

Man kann höchstens probieren ob der Köder bitter schmeckt oder nicht.


----------



## Piere (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ich wünsche weiterhin guten Appetit.|supergri


----------



## carp-heini (20. April 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

.....man nimmt den Köder in den Mund, lutscht a bissel und beisst ggf. drauf..


----------



## Karpfencrack (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich war wieder mal los und hab paar carps gefangen insgesamt waren es vier alle zwischen 4 und 6kg

ich stell später paar bilder ein


----------



## ... (7. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ihhhh, habe heute nen Eimer Affen******* bekommen, das stinkt ja fürchterlich, bin mal gespannt, ob diese Murmel auch fängig ist...!


----------



## Karpfencrack (7. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

die sind super fängig


----------



## Erpel (7. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hallo, habe mir die letzten paar seiten durchgelesen und habe da gleich mal eine Frage.

Und zwar habe ich seit 3Tagen eine stelle unter Futter.
Habe bis jetzt jeden Tag ca. 3kg vorgequollenen Mais und ca.200g "Burning Sun" Boilis gefüttert.

Die Boils sind noch vom letzten jahr (ca.1kg)  |bigeyes sehen aber noch wie neu aus und auch riechen tun sie noch wie am ersten Tag.

Hatte letztes Jahr einen 2.5kg eimer bestellt wo ca 20% beeits schimmelten, jedoch hielt sich der zweite Eimer, den ich letztes jahr kaufte, bis heute.

Ich muss aber noch ein paar Kilo Kaufen:g.
Ich frag mich jetzt ob ich nur 2kg Burning Sun kaufen soll oder doch noch 1kg einer anderen Geschmacksrichtung.

Welche würdet ihr noch dazunehemen, der Burning Sun ist ja ein Fruchtiger Boili also lieber eine Fruchtige sorte oder doch lieber was Fleischiges/Fischiges?

Habe leider keine Kenntnisse was an dem See wo ich fischen will am besten ankommt.
Kann nur sagen das ich letztes jahr mit Burnig sun und anderen billigeren Boilis (meistens Muschel Boilis) nich soo viel erfolg hatte, jedoch wurde generell schlecht gefangen.


----------



## max_hoppus (7. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Das ist meistens Geschmackssache...ich fische z.B. lieber fischige Sachen. Sind meiner Meinung nach auch fängiger. Ein Karpfen findet in freier Natur ja eher Krebse zum fressen (z.B. wäre die Sorte Monstercrab), oder Fischreste, als Mangos, oder Pappajas, oder Erdbeeren usw. 
Aber das ist wie schon gesagt Geschmackssache...
greetz,
max


----------



## Hanno (8. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hi Leutz! Hat schonmal jemand was auf Miss Piggy vs. Squid Octopuss gefangen? wollt mir den Boiliemix mal bestellen, klingt interressant...:q 
Gruß Hanno


----------



## ... (9. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hat jemand die BLB Monkey Shit Murmeln auch zu Hause und könnte mir sagen wie die riechen? Meine richen irgendwie so Muffelig und nach Zigarre #t:q
Nachher sind die Dinger noch schlecht...


----------



## crossfire (9. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Hanno schrieb:


> Hi Leutz! Hat schonmal jemand was auf Miss Piggy vs. Squid Octopuss gefangen? wollt mir den Boiliemix mal bestellen, klingt interressant...:q
> Gruß Hanno




Jo hab schon gut darauf gefangen normalen Boilie sowie Pop Up nur finde ich die Dynamite Fluor Pop Up besser.


----------



## Hanno (9. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hi! Die Dynamite pop ups hab ich mir heute grad gekauft, weil die bei Advebture Fishing in Hamburg keine Black Label Baits haben. Du meinst doch sicherlich die  Frank Warwick Pops, oder? Gruß Hanno


----------



## crossfire (10. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*






Die mein ich


----------



## ... (14. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hallo, heute kam ne Tüte Honey Nuts von BLB bei mir an. Als ich die Tüte öffnete um nen Geruchstest zu machen mußte ich feststellen, dass man nichts riecht? Ich meine, die Murmeln müßten doch ein wenig nach Nüssen riechen,oder? Aber nichts, rein gar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach Nüssen schmecken sie wenigestens aber die Dinger haben eifach keinen Geruch


----------



## Hanno (14. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ja, genau die hab ich! Gruß Hanno


----------



## CarpHunter15 (14. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@ ...  : meinst du hoRny Nuts??? ich hab mir nämlich auch gerade ein kilo bestellt und wenn die wirklich nach nichts riechen dann is das wohl nich so super....|kopfkrat
so schlimm mit dem probieren is das auch nich ich hab schon mindestens 20 boilies probiert#c


----------



## ... (14. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



CarpHunter15 schrieb:


> @ ...  : meinst du hoRny Nuts??? ich hab mir nämlich auch gerade ein kilo bestellt und wenn die wirklich nach nichts riechen dann is das wohl nich so super....|kopfkrat
> so schlimm mit dem probieren is das auch nich ich hab schon mindestens 20 boilies probiert#c



Ja, ganz genau!


----------



## CarpHunter15 (14. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

dann pepp ich die wahrscheinlich mit irgent nem dip auf oder so


----------



## CarpHunter15 (16. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

so bin grad vom angeln+übernachten gekommen! auf die horny nuts ohne dip ohne alles en GrasKarpfen mit 102cm!!  schon geil irgentwie :q:q:q:q


----------



## Petri (23. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

monkey shit riechen wirklich komisch. hab welche hier, aber noch nicht getestet, da ich gerade mit ner anderen sorte von blb ganz gut fange


----------



## gringo92 (24. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



CarpHunter15 schrieb:


> so bin grad vom angeln+übernachten gekommen! auf die horny nuts ohne dip ohne alles en GrasKarpfen mit 102cm!! schon geil irgentwie :q:q:q:q


 

solange die boilies gute inhaltsstoffe enthalten und den karpfen schmecken brauchen die nich so doll zu riechen oder seh ich das falsch ?


----------



## CarpHunter15 (25. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@gringo92: das is schon richtig....meißtens is es so wenn die boilies "überflavourt" sind lassen die karpfn die boilies längere zeit liegen damit der flavour aus dem boilie ausgespült wird....und danach fressen sie die erst!


----------



## carpboar (26. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hallo erstmal an alle. Hab mich jetzt mal durch dieses Thema durchgelesen. Ich fische schon seit drei Jahren mit den BLB Murmeln und hab schon viele Geschmacksrichtungen ausprobiert und das an verschiedenen Seen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann Euch die Baits nur Empfehlen. Die Fruity Thrill sind einfach der absolute Hammer hab noch nie so gut gefangen wie mit denen!! Probiert mal die Kombi mit ner Tigernuss (Da rasen die Rollen!!) Aber auch die anderen Sorten sind nicht zu verachten wie Drunken Monkey, Monkey shit, Horny Nuts, Sweet Pineapple. Mal ein Tipp bestellt Euch doch den Fertigmix und rollt sie selber kostet viel weniger, man kann sie härter machen (Cassein) und bei größerer Abnahmemenge gibts mit en bissle Glück noch nen Rabatt  Desweiteren solltet ihr mal die neue Sorte Scoberry ausprobieren die Dinger sind der Wahnsinn!! Sind aber noch nicht auf der HP also ein kleiner Geheimtipp  Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein


----------



## carpboar (26. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

So viel zum Thema Scoberry  17,5 Kilo der erste Karpfen an dem See das erste mal den Boilie getestet. (ohne Anfüttern)


----------



## CarpHunter15 (26. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hammer teil carpboar!#6


----------



## carpboar (26. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hi danke war echt ein super Erlebnis


----------



## julian123 (26. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal an alle. Hab mich jetzt mal durch dieses Thema durchgelesen. Ich fische schon seit drei Jahren mit den BLB Murmeln und hab schon viele Geschmacksrichtungen ausprobiert und das an verschiedenen Seen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann Euch die Baits nur Empfehlen. Die Fruity Thrill sind einfach der absolute Hammer hab noch nie so gut gefangen wie mit denen!! Probiert mal die Kombi mit ner Tigernuss (Da rasen die Rollen!!) Aber auch die anderen Sorten sind nicht zu verachten wie Drunken Monkey, Monkey shit, Horny Nuts, Sweet Pineapple. Mal ein Tipp bestellt Euch doch den Fertigmix und rollt sie selber kostet viel weniger, man kann sie härter machen (Cassein) und bei größerer Abnahmemenge gibts mit en bissle Glück noch nen Rabatt  Desweiteren solltet ihr mal die neue Sorte Scoberry ausprobieren die Dinger sind der Wahnsinn!! Sind aber noch nicht auf der HP also ein kleiner Geheimtipp  Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein


 
Petri erstmal zu deinem tollen Erlebnis mit dem hamma Karpfen!!
Wobei ich die Murmeln von Blacklabelbaits noch relativ günstig finde ca. 7,50 € das Kilo,
das ist denke ich ein super Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## tarpoon (27. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

bekomme ich die baits (scoberry) schon? bei sebastian bestellen? welcher preis?


----------



## carpboar (29. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hi ruf doch mal Sebastian an und frag ihn danach. Als ich bestellt hab gab es nur den Mix die fertigen Boilies noch nicht. Wenn du sie gefischt hast kannst ja mal über die Fangerfolge berichten


----------



## tarpoon (30. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hab freitag bei sebastian bestellt. montag geht alles raus... fertige scoberry gibt es also)
bin sehr gespannt. gut gefallen hat mir auch der nette kontakt und preislich bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden...

gruß heiko


----------



## carpboar (31. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Na supi hast auch den dip bestellt? Wieviel Kullern hast denn bestellt? AUf jeden Fall über deine Erfahrungen berichten


----------



## bennie (31. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

wie ist denn die zusammensetzung von denen?


----------



## tarpoon (31. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

da es die baits offiziell noch nicht gibt( also in keiner händlerliste) ist noch nicht viel bekannt. sieht allerdings stark nach weiß eingefärbten milchprotein-mix aus...


----------



## bennie (31. August 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ok hab rausgefunen. erdbeer, süß mit kokos und noch was. ich werd sie mitte der woche bekommen


----------



## tarpoon (1. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

meine müssten morgen kommen)


----------



## bennie (2. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich hol meine morgen


----------



## bräsenhunter (3. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hi , habt ihr eure Soberry Boilies schon ?

#h gruss phil


----------



## bennie (3. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

nein sebastian war nicht bei wilkerling -.-
musste jetzt horny nuts kaufen


----------



## tarpoon (3. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich hab meine heut bekommen, hihi:q
machen einen sehr guten eindruck#6 geschmacklich auch super, nicht bitter oder muffig wie so viele andere baits. da sie direkt von sebastian kommen sind sie mit sicherheit auch frisch. übernächstes WE werden sie getestet, dann mehr....

gruß heiko


----------



## hummel. (3. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hu,
habe die Scoberrys schon bei meinem letzten frankreich trip getestet sind super gute boilies!
Aber was das beste ist was ich noch bei keinem anderen boilie gesehen habe das die krabben die boilies nicht attakieren !
Das ist echt eine wunderwaffe gegen die nervigen krabben

lg Christian


----------



## gringo92 (4. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



hummel. schrieb:


> hu,
> habe die Scoberrys schon bei meinem letzten frankreich trip getestet sind super gute boilies!
> Aber was das beste ist was ich noch bei keinem anderen boilie gesehen habe das die krabben die boilies nicht attakieren !
> Das ist echt eine wunderwaffe gegen die nervigen krabben
> ...


 
kann ich kaum glauben wenn es so ist sollten sie noch einen "brassen imunen" erfinden :>


----------



## hummel. (4. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hu,
@gringo92 mhh gegen brassen wird schwer aber ich kann es dir versichern ich war vor 3monaten bei sebastian und habe zum 1. mal die scoberrys geholt und fische sie seitdem. Erst war ich damit in frankreich wo aber längst nicht soviel krabben waren die wir an dem fluss wo ich hier angle haben.
Ich garantiere dir das du nicht eine Krabbenattake haben wirst !
...achja na gegen brassen ein mittel zu finden wird glaube ich schwer aber naja manchmal ist eine brasse besser als garnix !
Im anhang noch einer der letzen fische den ich wohl ohne Soberyys net bekommen hätte da man normalerweise jede 2 stunden seine ruten neu beködern muss (krabben) und so kann ich sie liegen lassen!

lg Christian


----------



## bennie (4. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

toll und ich krieg meine scoberry nicht


----------



## julian123 (15. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Wo genau bekommt man denn die Scoberry Boilies?


----------



## yassin (15. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

@ bennie

Weißt du ob Wilkerling die scoberry schon hat? Wollte mir nämlich welche holen.


----------



## bennie (15. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



yassin schrieb:


> @ bennie
> 
> Weißt du ob Wilkerling die scoberry schon hat? Wollte mir nämlich welche holen.



black label baits



julian123 schrieb:


> wo genau bekommt denn  die scoberry?



nee mit sicherheit nicht


----------



## tarpoon (15. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hab meinen neuen PB am Sonntag auf Scoberry gefangen ) 
beim ersten testen....

gruß heiko


----------



## max_hoppus (26. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hi,
weiß jemand, wie lange sich die Teile so halten? Hab mir heute 3,5 KG + Pop Ups besorgt und nu wollt ich mal dran schnüffeln, aber wie lange halten sie sich nach dem Öffnen? Nicht das ich nochmal reingucke und das Zeug ist weggegammelt...!
LG


----------



## Karpfencrack (26. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

die halten sicherlich noch min.ein jahr


----------



## bennie (26. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

lieber mit nem halben jahr rechnen. die haben extra wenig konservierer und sind mit frischséi gemacht.

scoberry haben mir nen 36er gebracht (siehe aktuelle fänge)


----------



## Keule666 (29. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Bennie gratulation zu dem schönen Fisch! ;-)


Eure Keule


----------



## gringo92 (29. September 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

bei sovielen fetten karpfen sollte ich die vieleicht auch mal ausprobieren 
gibt es passende dips pop ups (vllt sogar powder)?


----------



## Basti1607 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Naja werde es morgen zum letzten mal diese Saison probieren! Habe jetzt schon 3 tage den Spot mit Fruttis angefüttert und werde mich morgen mal überraschen lassen!^^.....


----------



## Basti1607 (1. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Tja das einzige was ich heut gefangen hab waren kalte Füße...!^^
Entweder ist so was fruchtiges nichts mehr bei uns im Spätherbst oder das wasser war schon zuuuu kalt!


----------



## gringo92 (1. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Basti1607 schrieb:


> Tja das einzige was ich heut gefangen hab waren kalte Füße...!^^
> Entweder ist so was fruchtiges nichts mehr bei uns im Spätherbst oder das wasser war schon zuuuu kalt!



immer dran bleiben...
ich hätte mir schonmal ne schön tiefes "loch" im see gesucht ich denke da sammeln sich die carps jetzt schon.


----------



## Spector (2. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

bei BLB auf der HP gibts die Sorte aber noch nicht.....gibts den noch andere Sorten die nicht auf der HP von BLB vorgestellt sind?


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

das kann schon sein , ich würd mal anrufen


----------



## derwaldi (6. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

hatte mir dieses jahr 10kg die fruiti thrill in einem sack von wilkerling bestellt aber die boilies sind ganz anders als in einem 3,5 kg eimer. die im 3,5kg eimer sind viel fängiger und besser riechend.


----------



## Hanno (6. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Also ich weiß nicht... Nur weil sie im Sack sind, sollen sie nicht mehr fangen???|supergri
Mag sein, dass der Sack schon älter war und deswegen der Geruch geringer war, aber im Wasser dürfte es da, außer der Härte keinen Unterschied geben...
Es sei denn, sie haben das Rezept geändert, was ich aber nicht glaube...
 Werd mir für 09 auch mal welche bestellen, mal sehen, ob sie auch an unsren Gewässern so gut fangen....


----------



## punkarpfen (6. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Bei BLB werden häufiger mal die Rezepte abgewandelt. Positiv ausgedrückt, werden die Boilies langfristig immer besser.


----------



## gringo92 (6. November 2008)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

warscheinlich waren die murmeln einfach nur etwas älter,

welches brot wirdet ihr bevorzugen das frische von heute morgen oder das von vor 5tagen ?


----------



## Rozemeijer95 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Black label baits mischt auch per hand. Da kann es schonmal vorkommen das in zwei versch. Eimern unterschiedlich-farbige Boilies drin sind. Scoberry schlägt echt ein wie eine Bombe. Erster Test, Erster Run nach 2 Stunden. Sehr guter Fisch, wir schätzen an die 30 Pfund. Leider auf der sandbank verloren, aber hätte ich ihn nicht auf 100m gehabt und hätte ihm vom Schilf weghalten müssen, wärfen sicher mal locker 30-50m von der Spule gerissen worden. Meine 3Lbs Bionic war bis zum Handteil durchgebogen.

Die Mixe bekommt man allerdings spottbillig selber hin, wenn man denn die Dosierung kennen würde...
Die Baits sind aber mit die besten die ich kenne!


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Der Scoberrymix von BLB wurde in der Rute und Rolle veröffentlicht.


----------



## Rozemeijer95 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Hm, dann hab ich da was verpasst. Fruty Thrill würde mcih aber selber mehr interessieren, da ich den scoberry Mix auch von einem Freund erhalten kann  (allerdings von SB)


----------



## welsstipper (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

wo bestellt ihr eure baits von blb ??? direkt bei dennen auf der hp oder gibt es noch andere die deren zeugs vertreiben, bei ebay gibt es nen shop aber der scheint mir nicht ganz koscha, ziemlich viele leute schreiben versand abzocke etc. 

dachte vielleicht gibt es noch andere leute die deren krams veticken, suche noch nach halibut pellets und micro carp pellets oder melasse mix irgendwie sowas, aber sowas hat blb nun mal leider nicht.

und um versand zusparen dachte ich mir vielleicht gibt es ja andere die das zeug auch vertreiben.

habe leider nicht gleich auf der karpfenmesse zugeschlagen, habe das irgenwie verpennt :c


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Anglertreff Zendel in Minden hat BLB.


----------



## yassin (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/index.php?cName=baitskoederfutter-boilies-c-21_83

einfach runter scrollen.

sind aber nur Boilies, Dips,etc. von Pellets hab ich noch nichts gehört


----------



## welsstipper (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

kennst du die preise von zendel in minden ? was kosten den bei dem die pop ups ? von blb selbstverständlich


----------



## michael95 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich hab jetzt mir die blb mixxe miss piggy vs squid octupus geholt


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob er die Pop Ups hat. Die Boilies kosten etw 8 Eur /Kilo


----------



## welsstipper (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

schade gerade um diese ging es mir die boilies brauche ich nicht, da habe ich noch ca. 50 kg hier stehen teils blb und selbst gerollte, such eigendlich nur pop ups und pellets halt.


----------



## ObiOne (6. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Der Scoberrymix von BLB wurde in der Rute und Rolle veröffentlicht.


  Moin Punkarpfen, kannst du die Mixverhältnisse von Rute&Rolle posten? 

Gruß Obi


----------



## punkarpfen (7. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

In der Rute und Rolle Mai 2009 steht:
200 g Sojamehl vollfett, 100g Soja entfettet, 125g Kokosflocken, 125g Kokosmehl, 150g Maismehl, 100g Sahnepulver, 40g Mohn geröstet, 50g Eggalbumin, 9 Eier L
Dazu das Scobery Flavour


----------



## welsstipper (7. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

welche pop ups haltet ihr den für die fängigsten ? 

also ich halte:

Sweet Corn
Fresh Strawberry
Monkey shit 

so für die fängigstens, wobei ich bis her die besten erfolge mit strawberry hatte. die monkey shit als pop ups ist sehr schwer zu kriegen, hatte damals glück, naja sind aber auch schon fast lehr also muß ich mir was neues suchen.

welche würdet ihr den empfehlen, 

also ich fische gerne süßes im stillgewässer und im fluss eher was fischiges.


----------



## Zander34 (7. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mal die White Chocolate und Fruity Thrill in 18mm kaufe. Habe aber auch gehört das die Monkey Shit und Scoberry murmeln von BLB super sein sollen.

Weiß noch nicht welche ich nehme und in welcher größe ?


----------



## Knigge007 (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Moin Zander,

der Scoberry ist bei SuccessfulBaits billiger und soll so ziemlich der gleiche sein wie der BLB Scoberry,wir haben den bei SB für 4€ bekommen,aber da biste leider zu spät...unsere Baits werden Heute produziert.

18 oder 20mm ist die Standardgröße bzw die die am meisten gekauft wird.


----------



## Zander34 (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

habe mir mal auf ebay 4 sorten a 1kg boilies bestellt zum testen, befor ich in größeren mengen kaufe !

Habe gekauft je 1 KG :

-BLB Monkey Shit
-BLB White Choclate
-BLB Scoberry
-BLB Fruity Thrill

Mal sehen wie die so sind und ob die was bringen !


----------



## Knigge007 (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Was hat das kg gekostet?

Ich wäre gerade vorsichtig mit BLB,vorallem wenn das kg nur so 5€ kostet....die verticken grad alle Ihre alten BLB Murmeln....die mittlerweile ein knappes Jahr alt sind.

Mal was ganz was anderes....

Was willst du mit 1kg testen,ich bin ja kein Fan von viel anfüttern bzw generell on viel Futter ins Wasser zu schmeisen,aber mit 1kg kannst du überhaupt keine Aussage treffen ob die Baits/Sorte bei dir lauft oder nicht.....


----------



## Zander34 (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

also auf ebay  so um die 8,95 € (ohne versandt)


----------



## jochen1000 (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Mal ganz im Ernst, man kann sogar schon mit einer einzelnen Murmel ne ganze Menge testen. Riechen, fühlen, anschauen und ganz wichtig - mal reinbeißen! Mit ein wenig Erfahrung, kann man dann schon eine ganze Menge über die Murmel sagen. Je nach Größe und Besatz des Gewässers, kann man auch schon mit 1 Kilo testen ob der Boilie überhaupt angenommen wird. Man munkelt, es gibt Gewässer in denen man nicht Kiloweise füttern muss/sollte, gerade im Winter/Frühling. Bringen die ersten Versuche schon Fische, weiß man schon die grobe Richtung. Falls nicht, ist der Boilie (oder Köder generell) aber der letzte Fehler den ich überprüfen muss...


----------



## yassin (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

alles schon geprüft...fruity thrill is der hammer bei uns an einigen Teichen...aber längst nicht überall...|rolleyes
da läuft dann monkey shit...sind aber alles keine Wunderköder die immer und überall fangen.
der muss erst noch erfunden werden.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Jochen,wenn ich testen will wie die Murmel selber aussieht sofern ich davon nen Plan habe,geh ich zum Dealer im Umkreis und kauf mir da ne Packung und zahl nicht noch 5-7€ Versand wegen paar Kilo!

Sogar bei uns im näheren Umkreis krieg ich die BLB Murmeln und ich wohn echt in der Pampa!

Ich habs vorhin schon gesagt das wenn ich manchen beim anfüttern zuschaue....stellts mir die Haare....also mach ich so was sicherlich nicht selber.
 
Habe mir die Bite Baits bei Ebay gekauft die auch mit dem Fruity Thrill Flavour von BLB abgerollt wurden.....8kg haben nur 10€ gekostet...loooooooooooooool.....da bin ich echt gespannt wie die Teile aussehen und fangen im Vergleich zu den Murmeln von ExtremeBaits und SuccessfulBaits....


----------



## welsstipper (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

îch sags ja immer wieder nehmt euch die zeit, und vergleicht die preise, 

was ich bei vielen händlern schon gesehen habe ist, das die auf ihrer homepage schreiben, das sie ältere ware gerne als sonderangebote und/oder bei ebay verkaufen, ich denke das werden so einige machen, warum auch nicht, aber wen ich die dan die preise vergleiche, das 1 dose pop ups bei ebay 5,95 € kostet oder ich die im laden für 7,99 kaufe, dan gebe ich lieber im laden die paar cent mehr aus und habe frische bolies, den zuverschenken haben die alle nichts, von daher immer vorsichtig mit solchen angeboten, neulichst haben ich blb pop ups im netz gefunden die waren auf 4,99 €runtergesetzt, ja warum den bloß ??? ist doch eigendlich klar oder ?

naja ich werde mir mal monkey shit, fresh strawberry, sweet corn und fruity thrill besorgen, mal schauen, eigendlich geht bei uns was süßes und fruchtiges immer gut. letztes jahr haben die neue karpfen und schleien besetzt, mal schauen auf was die so stehen. 

habt ihr nen tip für mich, was fischiges ??? für die weser ? nutze sonst immer halibut als pop up und oder pellets, aber möchte mal was anderes probieren. sollte allerdings auch von blb sein


----------



## ObiOne (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> In der Rute und Rolle Mai 2009 steht:
> 200 g Sojamehl vollfett, 100g Soja entfettet, 125g Kokosflocken, 125g Kokosmehl, 150g Maismehl, 100g Sahnepulver, 40g Mohn geröstet, 50g Eggalbumin, 9 Eier L
> Dazu das Scobery Flavour



Jo, dank dir, werd den mix mal abrollen und dann berichten


----------



## snorreausflake (8. März 2010)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jochen,wenn ich testen will wie die Murmel selber aussieht sofern ich davon nen Plan habe,geh ich zum Dealer im Umkreis und kauf mir da ne Packung und zahl nicht noch 5-7€ Versand wegen paar Kilo!
> 
> Sogar bei uns im näheren Umkreis krieg ich die BLB Murmeln und ich wohn echt in der Pampa!
> 
> ...


Schön das es die Murmeln bei dir im Umkreis gibt, weißt ob es die in seinem Umkreis gibt, bzw. weißt du ob er vielleicht noch mehr außer Boilies bestellt hat?
Nein?!?! Also Ball flach halten
Und wie Jochen schon sagte, oft brauchst net mal anfüttern


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Oha, hab ich schon bock auf die nächste Session.
wird wohl im März/April losgehen, jenachdem wie der Winter noch wird.

Habe bisher selbst auch noch nicht mit BLB gefischt, habe aber nur gutes gehört, auch außerhalb des Internets.

Hatte mir vorgenommen die Scoberry und die Pineapple cream mal selbst zu rollen.
Mal schauen wie es wird.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: BlackLabelBaits*

Scoberry ist ein wirklich guter Köder ! 
Wir waren damit auch schon unterwegs gewesen. In einer Nacht 4 Karpfen.


----------

